# First photo of the month thread



## AE35Unit (May 1, 2010)

I took this idea from a photo forum. Basically you take a photo on the first day of each month and post it up here. It doesn't have to be a great photo, just a record of events in that first day. This is mine,taken on my phone,and is the book I'm about to read with QI on in the background.


----------

